# Djangohad his colonoscopy



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Well, D had his colonoscopy. He was so out of it when I picked him up. The vet showed me the images taken during his procedure. His colon was beet red from the get go. He has an ulcerated colon and it was pretty bad. In addition, there's major inflammation everywhere. They saw a palip which they removed and that along with everything they came across on the way was biopsied. We should get the results wednesday.

In the meantime, I gave him a pain pill, he was in pretty bad shape. I glimpsed "under the hood" and oh poor guy, it's going to be a couple of days to recover all around. He's on different antibiotics, carafate to coat the belly and of course, all his other meds.

I am trying to stay positive that the results will come back indicating bacterial issues in the colon and not cancer. Whatever the result, my goal is to get him feeling good again. The vet indicated we can't put a plan in place until we know what we are dealing with. Not going to worry about anything until I have to. In the meantime, my goal is to get him thru the night as comfortable as possible. The worst part is he's really gassy but he thinks he has to poop so he keeps going to the door to go outside. Squats like he's doing his thing but nothing comes out, but hopefully he's getting some relief.

Bland diet until next week and lots of hugs and kisses!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

poor guy ,keep us posted. hugs.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

So sorry, sounds like he has a colitis of some sort. A friends' dog had ulcerative colitis (very similar to the disease in humans). It is common to see inflammatory polyps with severe inflammation (rather than the pre-cancerous polyps that humans get). 

They pump air in with the colonoscopy to be able to see the colon, so he likely has a lot of gas to pass. That should settle down after just a few hours.

I hope they find something to get him feeling better soon.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh man, poor little thing... praying for good news from the vet asap!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Poor, poor baby. I hope he will be more comfortable and pain free soon. Prayers are with both of you as you await the results. I hope that all is okay. He's been through so much. Give him a hug from Tyler and me.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

It's funny, I don't know any of you personally and have only seen images of your dogs but there's something to be said about positive thoughts and a little messages that says "thinking about you" that really help you when you are dealing with a situation regarding your dog. Thank you to everyone.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Hope the biopsies come out negative. I've had several of these procedures and not pleasant and his thinking he has to poop is normal. Prayers and hugs that all works out to the best.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Thinking about you. Feel better D.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow! Poor baby. I did not know fur babies could have a colonscopy. Yea, first thing came to my mind was Colitis also. Is he on a special diet? ((((((Hugs))))))) to you and your little fur baby.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I feel just horrible for you both. Whimsy and I are sending positive and healing thoughts your way!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

(((hugs))) to you, and gentle pats to Django. Poor guy! Just hearing how red his colon was makes me cringe.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts your way. Hang in there guys!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Mr. D.! What that poor guy (and YOU!) have both been through. He is a trooper, and you are an awesome dog mom. Hugs to both of you, and we're keeping all fingers, toes and paws crossed here!!!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Poor Django, I hope it turns out to not be too serious, and that he feels better real soon!
-- Eileen


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers to Django and to you! I pray you get answers soon and get the boy on the mend!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh poor Django. I hope he is in less pain soon... I agree, wait til you know what your dealing with. Hang in there. This has been so hard on you too.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Poor sweet Django. Hope all is well and am sending lots of positive thoughts in your direction.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Hugs and prayers for both of you from me & Ozzie! It's so sad and stressful when our babies are sick so I salute you for all you have been through.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so sorry. The poor boy. My heart break for him. I hope he feels better soon know his forum friends and family are sending hugs, kisses and prayers his way
Praying for positive news......


----------



## Louella (Aug 21, 2012)

Will keep you and D in my prayers.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:kissoor baby we are sending our prayers for a complete recovery and to have him heal fast and stay healthy.:grouphug:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Poor sweet baby. Sending Get Well Soon wishes to D & tender hugs to both of you.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Poor little guy- sending positive thoughts and healling wishes.
What a trooper Django is and lucky to have a caring, loving Mom.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Sending happy thoughts your way. Louis had bloody diarrhea over the weekend and his butt leaked blood. It was scary and concerning, but he is recovered now (took 4 days). That's probably a small fraction of what you are going through but I commiserate with your worry. Hope he is okay!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Sending all good thoughts and prayers for both of you . . .


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just checking on Django?


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

((hugs)) Hope you figure it out and that he feels better soon!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

We're thinking of you and Django.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Checking to see how little Django is doing. Bless his heart. Sending healing thoughts your way, that the little guy will soon be doing better. :hug:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Well, today is a much better day. He took all his meds that wrapped in cheese an turkey. He's been eating about 8 pieces of kibble and deli turkey (no salt, organic ) i know it's not the best diet but at least he is eating something.

I think he's had it with ground turkey and rice. Had an episode saturday and gave him a dose of prednisone which has helped tremendously. So far, we are on the right road to recovery. Baby steps.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad to hear he is doing better.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That's great-hoping for more healthy days and that he feels much better soon.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Thinking of you and Django; keeping you both in my prayers. Hoping for continued, steady healing of his entire GI tract.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Just letting you know that you're in our thoughts and prayers . . .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

So happy to hear that he's feeling a little better and eating something! Keep up the good work, Django!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What did the Vet say about the Colonscopy results?


----------



## Louella (Aug 21, 2012)

How is D feeling? I hope all is well with you and your little guy😄🐶


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I feel so bad for you and your pup...going through these GI things has to be rough, even for us humans who know what is going on it is rough. The combination of prednisone and antibiotics together is not a good combination, but those of us with Addison's dogs, along with humans who have auto immune illiness or other diseases often have to take the risk. The problem is the prednisone surpresses the immune system and the antibiotics target not only bad bacteria but good as well, so the potential for a stomach infection is always possible.

You need to be strong...you're right baby steps. The redness in his tummy may not be as bad as it looks...inflammation always looks bad. The fact that he is eating is good news, even small amounts. Our little guys are surprisingly strong...sometimes we are not. Hugs to you and prayers and good wishes for your boy.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I just read this thread. Praying for good news and in the meantime praying for your little one to feel better each day.
I never knew they did colonoscopies on dogs but it makes sense. They certainly aren't fun when you know what to expect so I can't imagine how Django feels. Poor guy.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Well, the biopsy came back and Django has ulcerated colitis. Ugh! But good ugh. We now have a plan of action. We are upping his dose of pred. to once a day, doubleing his dose for one week and then a dose every other day for a week. The pred. should help decrease the inflammation in his colon, increase his appetite, etc. etc. He will also be placed on pinch of Taylan antibiotic that's sprinkled on his food for 2 weeks.

At least we know what's going on and we have a plan of action. Keeping fingers crossed that this will work. The only negative is more pred. which means more drinking and more peeing but so be it if it helps him heal. I have plenty of pee pee pads to put out of need be. 

Thanks to everyone for your kind words. It really helped me this past week.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok! You have a plan. Knowing he will heal should take a bit of a load off you. The baby steps will continue and (hopefully) this will become mostly a bad memory. You are doing great! With your love and help continuing (and loads of prayers and good wishes from us), Django should be feeling much better soon!! Give him hugs and kisses from all of us, please. Let us know how both of you are making out.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's fantastic news! It could be much worse for sure.....Happy he sure be his old self again soon!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

so glad you have a diagnosis and a plan!! praying Django recovers quickly! He is so blessed to have you!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

fingers crossed.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That's really good news. I understand the "ugh", but thankfully it's not as serious as it could have been. I'm sure you were very worried about the biopsy and what it could have meant. I hope that the meds will make him feel better very soon. It's been a long, tough road. Hang in there. We're all thinking of you and D.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I hope your baby feels better soon! Hugs & Prayers


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I just saw this thread and I wanted to add our positive thoughts for an easy and quick recovery for poor Django. Pepper is sending him a very gentle :hug:, too.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

So glad you have a diagnosis and a plan. Prayers and fingers/paws crossed from Bama and me.


----------

